# Er



## Shimmer (May 19, 2006)

Season Finale.


Fugging HOT.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 19, 2006)

I was on the edge of my seat screaming at the TV "Abby look in the next room! look in the next room!" I LOVED it, one of their best episodes.


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2006)

TOTALLY one of their best. I hope and pray the beginning of next season is as good...


----------



## sasse142 (May 19, 2006)

Yesterdays episode was soooooooo damn good!


----------



## depecher (May 22, 2006)

That was a totally awesome episode!  They better not kill off any of my favorite characters or I will quit watching.


----------



## Dawn (May 22, 2006)

Did anyone see the previews before it ran?  I thought it said something that one of them would die?  Maybe Jerry the guy at the desk?  I doubt it would be Abbie or Luka.  That have much to big of a part.


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2006)

alas I did not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jerry's been there only FOREVER. :/


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (May 22, 2006)

I hope they don't kill Jerry off....he's way funny. They can kill off Abbey...I've never been a fan of her character. 

I still think nurse hathoway was the best! Reruns are awesome.


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2006)

I CRIED when Dr. Greene died.


----------



## Alexa (May 28, 2006)

this is late but i only just saw this topic now.

as a self proclaimed ER addict.. this was definitely an amazing episode.


i was SOBBING over jerry.
THEY CAN'T KILL HIM OFF


----------

